# newbie



## JMedic79 (Jan 4, 2012)

what's up? new guy. my bad, couldn't figure out why my posts weren't showing up. i guess cuz i never introduced myself. 
you can figure out plenty about me by my username and profile. i lift weights. tried running a cycle of test 1000mg eod while doing zoomba and cardio kick-boxing, but couldn't figure out why i wasn't making any massive gains. thought i would read up on here and see what went wrong...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 4, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*JMedic79* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## JMedic79 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks, bro!


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 4, 2012)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## bb151515 (Jan 5, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 5, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## shortnwide (Jan 5, 2012)

Welcome to the IM board.


----------



## scmtnboy (Jan 6, 2012)

welcome to IM

Lots of good info here


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  You can to the right place, our peeps know their stuff


----------



## JMedic79 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone! appreciate the warm welcome


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## JMedic79 (Jan 7, 2012)

thanks, juice!


----------



## YSGC (Jan 7, 2012)

Welcome Bros.


----------



## theshep (Jan 7, 2012)

welcome bro.


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome To IM


----------



## charley (Jan 25, 2012)

JMedic79 said:


> what's up?
> tried running a cycle of test 1000mg eod while doing zoomba and cardio kick-boxing, but couldn't figure out why i wasn't making any massive gains. thought i would read up on here and see what went wrong...


 
...............nobody is gonna say something about[1000 mgs. eod] ???????

............welcome


----------

